# Scrotum Laceration...



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Quite the topic, huh!?

Bronson came back from the dog park today with a pretty nasty bite / scratch on his scrotum. I watched him closely at the park and didn't see any behavior that was out of the ordinary. I didn't realize until we were laying on the couch this evening. 

I washed the wound thoroughly with soap and water, and it seems to be drying up fine. I went and saw the useless emergency vet that wanted to pump him with pain meds and shots and promptly ignored most of what he had to sell me. But his diagnosed was as a scrotum laceration, and he didn't seem too worried.

Few questions... Let him lick it, or try to prevent him from messing with it too much? And should I worry about a regiment of antibiotics (which I'm generally against) to protect from infection? He was in and out of some bayou water with the would most likely...

I'm hoping he was just unlucky and caught an accidental bite to the wrong area. Haven't seen many dogs purposefully go after another's man bits, which I would think is abnormal behavior


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

From what I'm aware of, dog's saliva has anti-microbial properties so licking it is okay. Our boy gets cuts and scratches fairly often from his bonsai antics on the trail. You already were on the right track to clean it with soap and water. I'd suggest slapping some neosporin or other antimicrobial cream on it every so often when you have the chance, but not worry too much. We usually have apply neosporin when our boy is sleeping because he loves the taste of it (he usually wakes up within 5 minutes and licks it off). Other than that, just keep an eye on it to make sure it's not looking infected.


----------

